# Insight pump cradle/casing



## Jennywren (Jun 28, 2015)

Are other peoplehaving trouble with their insight pump cradle/ casing  mine keep snapping or as in today's case although clipped to my bra , the pump keeps falling out the casing , I did speak to Roche a few weeks ago and they said there's seems to be a bit of a fault with them .


----------



## curlygirl (Jun 29, 2015)

I have only used the clip/frame a few times as i don't find it very secure and it felt like it might detach itself at times, so i can't really comment on how well it is constructed etc, but reading your comment about that Insight accessory made me wonder whether you have a case that fits your handset properly? The black case for the handset/meter, test strips and stabby thing that came with my Insight pump is softer than any accuchek one i have had before - it is also such a tight fit that the zip won't fasten properly and the handset gets switched on all the time due to the tight case pressing on the power button. I mentioned this to Roche customer services too and they said they had heard a lot of similar comments, but as far as he knew there was no replacement case on the way. At the moment i am using the case from an old meter that fits much better than the specific case that came with it.
I think that the pump had a huge amount of thought put into it, which is great, but the accessories seem to have been produced with slightly less attention to detail. My pump rep said that the first thing all the reps commented on when they were given the Insight to look at was that the case didn't fit and how they wondered that no-one had noticed it sooner!
Hope you get your clip replaced ok.
Curlygirl


----------



## spiritfree (Jun 29, 2015)

I was having trouble with the clip/frame. However it is a strange way of fitting the pump to it. I have been using it for a few weeks now, with no problem. Can you describe how you are putting the punp in the frame? I may be able to help.


----------



## Simon Money (Mar 8, 2017)

I used to have a acct check combo and have recently changed to the Insight pump, I was assured that the clip for the cradle had been improved, but I have to say thats not the case, I have just had to order another, and ironically although the clip is a separate clip into the case you cannot just order a replacement case you have to order the whole thing


----------



## Michele (Mar 17, 2017)

curlygirl said:


> I have only used the clip/frame a few times as i don't find it very secure and it felt like it might detach itself at times, so i can't really comment on how well it is constructed etc, but reading your comment about that Insight accessory made me wonder whether you have a case that fits your handset properly? The black case for the handset/meter, test strips and stabby thing that came with my Insight pump is softer than any accuchek one i have had before - it is also such a tight fit that the zip won't fasten properly and the handset gets switched on all the time due to the tight case pressing on the power button. I mentioned this to Roche customer services too and they said they had heard a lot of similar comments, but as far as he knew there was no replacement case on the way. At the moment i am using the case from an old meter that fits much better than the specific case that came with it.
> I think that the pump had a huge amount of thought put into it, which is great, but the accessories seem to have been produced with slightly less attention to detail. My pump rep said that the first thing all the reps commented on when they were given the Insight to look at was that the case didn't fit and how they wondered that no-one had noticed it sooner!
> Hope you get your clip replaced ok.
> Curlygirl





Simon Money said:


> I used to have a acct check combo and have recently changed to the Insight pump, I was assured that the clip for the cradle had been improved, but I have to say thats not the case, I have just had to order another, and ironically although the clip is a separate clip into the case you cannot just order a replacement case you have to order the whole thing


----------



## Michele (Mar 17, 2017)

my pump is not an Insight but perhaps the pouches I use can be ok with any pump. I use a bra pouch which I got from Etsy and find them so comfortable - a fabric pouch with a hole in the corner for the tubing to go through so I can wear my pump upside down to prevent bubbles. They clip on with a popper and you can choose your fabric and ask for holes to be in either or both corners when you order.


----------



## Simon Money (Mar 22, 2017)

curlygirl said:


> I have only used the clip/frame a few times as i don't find it very secure and it felt like it might detach itself at times, so i can't really comment on how well it is constructed etc, but reading your comment about that Insight accessory made me wonder whether you have a case that fits your handset properly? The black case for the handset/meter, test strips and stabby thing that came with my Insight pump is softer than any accuchek one i have had before - it is also such a tight fit that the zip won't fasten properly and the handset gets switched on all the time due to the tight case pressing on the power button. I mentioned this to Roche customer services too and they said they had heard a lot of similar comments, but as far as he knew there was no replacement case on the way. At the moment i am using the case from an old meter that fits much better than the specific case that came with it.
> I think that the pump had a huge amount of thought put into it, which is great, but the accessories seem to have been produced with slightly less attention to detail. My pump rep said that the first thing all the reps commented on when they were given the Insight to look at was that the case didn't fit and how they wondered that no-one had noticed it sooner!
> Hope you get your clip replaced ok.
> Curlygirl


Hi I have experienced the same problem with the meter case, it doesn't fit with the pot of test strips, and when trying to zip the damn thing up it keeps turning the meter back on. The rep did mention this when we were handed our new meter and pump, but at the time didn't have a solution, I will try your suggestion and use my old case. I have now received my new clip and case.


----------



## traceyw (Apr 13, 2017)

Jennywren said:


> Are other peoplehaving trouble with their insight pump cradle/ casing  mine keep snapping or as in today's case although clipped to my bra , the pump keeps falling out the casing , I did speak to Roche a few weeks ago and they said there's seems to be a bit of a fault with them .


Yep keep snapping the little bits off when putting pump back in cradle actually just happened again for third time so need order a new one


----------

